# finally



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

i have got something to brag about..
my 2 selkirks were at the bingley show.. and both had a really good day.. cassy did the best..
oriana uncle bulgaria..aka..milo.. got 4 1st place including best of breed, and a second.








bless hes had a hard day..









bobbys girl..aka..cassy.. basically won EVERYTHING..hmy:
INCLUDING.. best in show kitten.. and best in show household pet..








sorry thats the only picture i have of her.. my wife has others on her camera.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations RC on a fantasticc day ,i hope you have many more shows like it too...........Chris


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Congratulations !! Just love selkirk variants (bit biased!!)


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Well done!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks all...

leslie.. we hav'nt had any write ups from the maine coon show. who would i contact to see about it?.. the judge does'nt have any contact details listed.


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Am just waiting ,thought would give them the 4 weeks and then contact Show Manager .I'm waiting for Fluff and Inky's.


----------



## MooKatMoon (Jul 26, 2011)

Congratulations, your furbabies are very beautiful.


----------



## 2lisa2 (Apr 30, 2010)

well done


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Congratulations they're gorgeous cats and so unfazed


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

rcmadd said:


> thanks all...
> 
> leslie.. we hav'nt had any write ups from the maine coon show. who would i contact to see about it?.. the judge does'nt have any contact details listed.


There are some results on the GCCFsite depending who your judg was, but sometimes you can wait the full 4 weeks before they post their writeups, i recently waited 7 weeks for one judges report.best wishes...........Chris


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks all..

@ chris..aka raggs...

its the ped pet write up for the open im waiting for.. i was up against leslie szwed.. slinky malinky... which he won of course.. hes a gorg cat...soo chilled.. not like my raggy boy.

im just wanting to know what the judge says.. mr grant...all other write ups are on.. just not ours.. really annoying as we pay the same money...its gone 4 weeks now.. i should have thought on.. mrs butters was the show manager and she was at the bingley show.


----------

